# Chapala Huichol Indian Shaman



## jdan6466 (Jan 25, 2010)

My niece is visiting from Baltimore at Thanksgiving. She wants to be able to see (and talk to or follow) a Huichol Indian Shaman. Anyone know anything about this in this area? Thanks so much,


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

They are definitely not tourist attractions and prefer their privacy; shaman or not.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

Bring her to Catemaco, Veracruz. We have an abundance of Brujos (witches) ready and willing to take her money. If she returns in March she can spend a long weekend attending ceremonies at the Brujos annual convention. She would need to book a room early as they all fill up.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

About 3 driving hours from lakeside is the town of Santiago Ixquintla, Nayarit where there is the Huichol Cultural Center...I would visit them and ask for Olga the director...suerte


----------



## jdan6466 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you for the responses.
Barbara


----------

